# My first froglet left the water with a tail.



## Linder (Sep 25, 2009)

My first froglet popped his front legs this morning. I put him in the morphing tank and he left the water within minutes. Is this normal? he still has quite a tail. I thought they absorbed the tail before leaving the water. No?
Linda


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

weird! lol I've only raised a few tads but none of mine came out of the water with a tail, or at least nothing more than a small stub! what kind was this one? maybe someone with more experience and/or with your type of frog will chime in...


----------



## Linder (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry, he is a P. vittatus, he went back in the water but then came out again.
I guess he will figure it out?
Linda


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sometimes they go back and forth a bit before they are done.


----------



## Linder (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you! I am a new mother and am obsessing.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe it's a Phyllobates thing? My P. bicolors usually climb out of the water with a 1/2 inch of tail, which they absorb during a couple of days. Just leave them in their enclosure as long as the tail is still there, so they can go back if they want. You don't have to feed them in the mean while; they feed on their tails


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

It's nothing to worry about. I've had Tincs and Imi tads leave the water with tails more so than not. Also, like Frogface said...I've also seen them go back to the water, too. This morning, I caught 2 Azureus that had left their cup hanging out in the cup of another.


----------



## Linder (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you all for responding. I feel so relieved. This is my first ever clutch and I am so afraid I did something wrong.


----------

